# Dentist charges €160 for extraction: excessive?



## Shaney (28 Oct 2006)

I went to the dentist for a tooth extraction. After the work was done, I was charged €160. I have not been to the dentist for quite some time but I was shocked at the price. Being in considerable pain with a blood filled mouth, I paid the fee without comment.

Is this price exorbitant? How do dentists calculate their fees? Me thinks I will be heading North, to Belfast for any further work!!


----------



## Tenacious (28 Oct 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

You can claim tax relief at your marginal rate on certain dental (& medical) expenses. You need to get your dentist to fill out a MED2 form.

[broken link removed]


----------



## ACA (28 Oct 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

You don't say whether this was an emergency appt. or whether you have RSI cover or what tooth was the source of the problem. 

I had a wisdom tooth removed in 2005 - when I had no RSI contributions to fall back on and it cost 200 PUNTS!! Admittedly I had intravenous sedation which was £80 but I was also very shocked at the time. The majority of dentists charge more for a molar or wisdom as they have two roots, (and are therefore harder to remove without breaking or damaging the gum) 

I don't believe that you were overcharged but if you're still concerned ring the surgery and ask how they arrived at their figures, it could be that they charged you as a private patient with no RSI contributions.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Oct 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

Not a lot but if you have the cover [broken link removed] will give €20 towards dentist's visits also.


----------



## dee94 (28 Oct 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

I have just been quoted almost 600 euro for the extraction of two wisdom teeth! They also informed me that i'll need sedation which will cost extra (how convenient!)! I thought this was crazy! They're still in place while i shop around. Is this price normal??


----------



## Decani (28 Oct 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

Cripes. I got a tooth extracted about 8 years ago. Best £25 I ever spent! I can understand that wisdom tooth extraction is a bit more involved but €160 is a bit much. You could probably have gone on one of those city break/dental things for a little bit more (or maybe less).


----------



## Shaney (28 Oct 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*



Decani said:


> Cripes. I got a tooth extracted about 8 years ago. Best £25 I ever spent! I can understand that wisdom tooth extraction is a bit more involved but €160 is a bit much. You could probably have gone on one of those city break/dental things for a little bit more (or maybe less).


 
To be honest it is a number of years since I went - I expected €75-€80 but €160 seemed expensive. It was a molar and I was in the chair for a while. It is actually much more expensive here than it is in the States for dental care! 

After I posted the message I went back through some of the older threads re dental care and I was stunned at what people are being quoted. It made what I was charged look comparatively cheap. I will look shop around more carefully going forward.


----------



## SOM42 (29 Oct 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*



ACA said:


> I had a wisdom tooth removed in 2005 - when I had no RSI contributions to fall back on and it cost 200 PUNTS!! .


 
Thought the PUNT died in 2002..


----------



## ACA (30 Oct 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

Sorry meant 1995 - got distracted


----------



## thekooman (13 Dec 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

just thought i would add my 2 cents....

i got *4 *wisdom teeth out in galway last week for 450 euro. the consultation cost me 100 euro. 

got the MED2 filled out at reception before i left so i hope to get some of that back when i get my P60 next year or could i do this straight away?

you also need to think of the price of medication afterwards. i was very uncomfortable for the 2 days after it(am still swollen and getting a little sore!). the budapest costs look great but it nice to go home after a fairly serious surgery and relax.
anyone needs the details of the surgeon, give us a PM.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Dec 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*



thekooman said:


> got the MED2 filled out at reception before i left so i hope to get some of that back when i get my P60 next year or could i do this straight away?


Normally you need your _P60 _for making such claims so you will have to do it in 2007.


> you also need to think of the price of medication afterwards. i was very uncomfortable for the 2 days after it(am still swollen and getting a little sore!).


If the medication is prescribed then it probably qualifies for _MED1 _relief.


----------



## ubiquitous (13 Dec 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

Dentist fees earlier this year in a midland town:

1st visit -  consultation & diagnosis €80
2nd visit -2 fillings replaced €80
3rd visit - 1 filling replaced €80

I had the option of combining 2 & 3 but could not face 3 fillings on the one day.

I thought the whole service was excellent value.


----------



## Ann-Marie (13 Dec 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

Got rooth canal done recently (dublin)  cost €300 and the cap cost €140 then got two fillings the other day and that was €95 in between this i got my teeth cleaned for free


----------



## ClubMan (13 Dec 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*



Ann-Marie said:


> in between this i got my teeth cleaned for free


On _PRSI _linked _Treatment Benefit _I presume?


----------



## Ann-Marie (14 Dec 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

yes sorry should of put that in (with the Prsi Treatment benefit)


----------



## Vanilla (14 Dec 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

Do all dentists give sedation? My dentist just hums along ( very off key) to whatever is on the radio, which basically just adds to the pain.


----------



## elcato (14 Dec 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

Just to clarify (wearing my pedantic hat), you cant claim tax relief on normal  extractions. Did the OP have prsi contributed relief ? I ask cos I think a cost for extraction is €80 with my dentist as long as you have the required prsi stamps.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

Are you sure?


> *Dental Benefit*
> 
> Dental Benefit pays some of the cost of different dental treatments including:
> dental examination and diagnosis,
> ...


Also (see items 091 and 096).


----------



## foxylady (14 Dec 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*



elcato said:


> Just to clarify (wearing my pedantic hat), you cant claim tax relief on normal extractions. Did the OP have prsi contributed relief ? I ask cos I think a cost for extraction is €80 with my dentist as long as you have the required prsi stamps.


 
the cost for an extraction under rsi benefit is €12 so you might want to check that out. www.welfare.ie


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

Not according the the schedule of charges that I linked to above.


----------



## elcato (14 Dec 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

Sorry I think our wires are crossed here. I'm talking about tax relief i.e. Med2 form. That link above is for prsi relief.


> the cost for an extraction under rsi benefit is €12 so you might want to check that out.


Again this is prsi related and afaik the dentist gets this relief and the 'customer' makes up the remainder.


----------



## ubiquitous (14 Dec 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

Med2 tax relief does not cover routine dental treatment.


----------



## gurramok (16 Dec 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

If it helps, i recently got 2 fillings on PRSI(qualified after 5 years) and cost €108. (free xray and polishing)

I'm lucky though, it was my first dental visit in 17 years(age 32 now), i just looked after my teeth, i was expecting worse!


----------



## FCC (18 Dec 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

How do charges compare in N.I/U.K?


----------



## muffin1973 (19 Dec 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

Just been to dentist today (also 2 weeks ago) after a gap of far too many years.

€30 for the initial consultation (incl. xray)
€95 just now for hygienist cleaning.

Is that a lot?  I know with my PRSI i can get two check ups and a clean free per year but so far have had to shell out for all work...

M


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

Why did _PRSI _not cover you for the checkup and cleaning?!


----------



## LouthMan (19 Dec 2006)

*Re: Dentist charges*

Guys - Go to the North for Large Jobs. A lot Cheaper


----------



## greenday (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: Dentist charges*

I just paid €110 today for 1 filling with a pin - is this a record ??


----------



## webtax (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: Dentist charges*



LouthMan said:


> Guys - Go to the North for Large Jobs. A lot Cheaper



North is definitely the way to go. 

Is the whole prsi scheme encouraging higher prices, as a lot of customers don't watch the cost if it's not coming out of their own pocket??


----------



## greenday (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: Dentist charges*

You never see the dentists charges upfront so you don't know what it is going to cost you. €110 was on top of  my PRSI contributions.

Do dentists in the north accept & charge in euros??


----------



## Megan (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: Dentist charges*

http://www.rte.ie/news/2007/1003/dentist.html

Will this bring any changes in dental charges?


----------



## greenday (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: Dentist charges*

I Hope it does.
I have another appointment for a filling next week & am in 2 minds about it


----------



## RainyDay (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: Dentist charges*



greenday said:


> You never see the dentists charges upfront


You do in my dentist - it is on display in the waiting room.


----------



## emily_moss (4 Oct 2007)

*Re: Dentist charges*

Can all 'non-routine' dental work be claimed through the med1 form?
I am going for a consultation with an orthodontists next week but haven't decided to go ahead with the braces yet.
Orthodonists work is classified as 'non-routine'.

I had thought you only get prsi relief on this sort of work.


----------



## adorado (4 Oct 2007)

*Re: Dentist charges*

I'll give you an example of the Rip-off Ireland:

Quotations in Ireland: Implant: 6000, Brigde, 3000
Quotations in Spain: Implant 1200, Bridge, 600

Got it done in a REALLY GOOD clinic. And of course they NEVER charge you for x rays over there. 

If anybody want their details I can pass them on. They are very good, serious, professional.


----------



## Husssy (4 Oct 2007)

*Re: Dentist charges*

Just at dentist yeaterday. Got xray and cleaning, will need two fillings. Total cost will be €90 under PRSI scheme. €40 per filling plus €10 for xray. Not too bad in scheme of things


----------

